# Best way to move Angelfish fries to bigger growout tanks



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

As you all may know, I got a pair of angels that spawned three weeks ago. I have the babies in a 5.5 gal bare bottom growout tank right now and there are about 15 Angelfish fries and I added a tiny bnp in there to eat the slime off the tank walls and the excess food.

I was just wondering about two things, first is whether I should move them into a 10gal soon and then eventually into the 33 gallon tank that I have unused atm when they get bigger or if I can sustain them until they are dime sized in the 5.5gal and then just move them directly into the 33gal.

Secondly how should I move the fries without damaging them. They are two weeks in to free swimming and are about 1cm long now


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Get a siphon and siphon them into a bucket then add all the water and some new to the new tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Or simply move the parents and leave them there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

they were isolated from the parents since day 1 as the parents are just in the 75gal planted community. I was just scared that the fries would be too big to be siphoned out now if I were to want to move them out of the 5.5 gal into something bigger


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

5.5 or 55. If only a 5.5 then drain 2/3 then pour them into a bucket the float the bucket in the new tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

